# I need a table saw is a Makita Table Saw MLT100 good



## dazza79 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm new and need your help....


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

We need your help to help you....as in a lot more detail about what you'll be doing, where you'll be doing it, how much you want to spend, etc.....more info the better the replies. There are dozens of choices, most of which have a purpose depending on the circumstances.

Some TS info


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Bump....calling the OP.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dazza - Makita hmmmm ...... could be Aussie. 

As has been stated, more info would be good. Makita is generally good though

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## dazza79 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry boys been at work. I'm English and live in London I don't know a lot about table saws I have about £300 and the makita is £320 I think. I just need to know if its good for Home projects Like making a chest of drawers and so on I'm a welder fabricator By trade...


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

dazza79 said:


> Sorry boys been at work. I'm English and live in London I don't know a lot about table saws I have about £300 and the makita is £320 I think. I just need to know if its good for Home projects Like making a chest of drawers and so on I'm a welder fabricator By trade...


I am a carpenter and joiner by trade. I have always found Makita tools to be good and reliable. It may be good to show is what else you can get for similar dollars over there. 
You should not be disappointed with Makita, I just ponder if there is something better value. You may even be able to get something second hand with little use which has a sliding table etc. again other consideration might be space and portability.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## dazza79 (Jan 3, 2013)

Cheers Dave, yeah I've been looking For second hand table saws but don't know what's good or not, all my tools are makita. makita is good but to know if the makita Table Saw MLT100 is good or not for about $520. I'm open for suggestions


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm sure the TS market is very different for you than what we see here, so it makes specific recommendations tough. Makita has a solid reputation for most tools here, but unless you need the portability to move the saw from location to location, I'd encourage you to look at a full size stationary saw with a belt drive induction motor if possible. 

TS Classifications (some reading)


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

dazza79 said:


> Cheers Dave, yeah I've been looking For second hand table saws but don't know what's good or not, all my tools are makita. makita is good but to know if the makita Table Saw MLT100 is good or not for about $520. I'm open for suggestions


I can get a new one in Australia for $499 AU. For a portable job I just use a cheap $200 GMC, 2000 watt. The GMC has a bigger motor but im sure the Makita motor would be better. The slides, fence, table extension, guard and other accessories are far superior on the Makita. 

I would still be looking at a solid sit on the floor style if you don't need portability. eBay is ok, if you have gumtree or Craigslist or the like you might find a better deal. 

If you want portable and don't mind spending the $$$ then the Makita looks very good. If $$$ were not an issue I would have the Makita over the GMC.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## dazza79 (Jan 3, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> I can get a new one in Australia for $499 AU. For a portable job I just use a cheap $200 GMC, 2000 watt. The GMC has a bigger motor but im sure the Makita motor would be better. The slides, fence, table extension, guard and other accessories are far superior on the Makita.
> 
> I would still be looking at a solid sit on the floor style if you don't need portability. eBay is ok, if you have gumtree or Craigslist or the like you might find a better deal.
> 
> ...


Ok Dave you sold it to me ill order it tomorrow.
Cheers mate....


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

dazza79 said:


> Ok Dave you sold it to me ill order it tomorrow.
> Cheers mate....


Check eBay for pricing too. There are 2 on Australia eBay ATM. $499 new and $300 second hand. Bunnings, an Australia wide hardware retailer sells them for about $550. So eBay in my case is cheaper and still comes with a 12 month warrantee.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

